# File der externen SD-Karte herausfinden



## mrnarn (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin noch ziemlicher Android Anfänger und bin gerade dabei eine App zu programmieren. Für diese App brauche ich die Location des Hauptverzeichnisses der *externen* SD-Karte. Ich habe beim Suchen in Google gelesen, dass man diesen File nicht herausfinden kann. Irgendwie müssen aber doch die Apps, die auf die externe SD Karte zugreifen, den File des Hauptverzeichnisses heraufinden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen oder ggf. eine Methode poste, welche den File der externen SD-Karte zurückgibt? 

Danke

mfg


----------



## dzim (15. Mai 2014)

Welches Android? 4.4 oder kleiner? Muss mal schauen, ob ich da morgen den Link wieder finde. Das Lesen von der Karte sollte wohl mit einer speziellen Berechtigung möglich sein, schreiben aber ohne Root nicht :-/

#edit:
Manifest.permission | Android Developers
--> damit kannst du ab 4.4 meist (Herstellerabhängig) nur den internen Speicher, der als sdcard deklariert wird, lesen

schau mal hier, was du dem entnehmen kannst:
[HOWTO] Write to media card (secondary storage) from an app under Android 4.4 KitKat - xda-developers


----------



## mrnarn (15. Mai 2014)

dzim hat gesagt.:


> Welches Android? 4.4 oder kleiner? Muss mal schauen, ob ich da morgen den Link wieder finde. Das Lesen von der Karte sollte wohl mit einer speziellen Berechtigung möglich sein, schreiben aber ohne Root nicht :-/
> 
> #edit:
> Manifest.permission | Android Developers
> ...



Also grundsätzlich sollte die App eigentlich bei jeder Android Version laufen (ich hab selber 4.4.2).
Der erste Link beschreibt ja nur die Permissions, dass ich den internen Speicher benutzen kann, oder???
Den zweiten Link versteh ich nicht so ganz (bin noch Anfänger) : 
Was liefert die Methode denn zurück bzw. welche Methode muss ich aufrufen, damit mir die Location der externen SD Karte zurückgeliefert wird????


Sorry für das nervige Fragen, aber ich bin neu auf dem Gebiet. 


mfg


----------



## dzim (16. Mai 2014)

Hm. Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass es ein Google+-Post war, den ich da gelesen hab. Mein Stream ist da recht voll, deswegen finde ich das jetzt nicht mehr wieder. :-/

Was ich noch gefunden habe: Android 4.4 and microSD cards: the state of things - AndroidPIT


----------

